# iPod Touch 4G will NOT enter DFU Mode!



## Fireblazex3

Hi, so I have an iPod Touch 4G and it's running ios 6.1. I want to jailbreak (untethered) it using redsn0w, but I swear, I've tried everything I can and it will not, not, not enter DFU mode! I tried the redsn0w instructions, I tried videos, I tried counting, but it will NOT enter DFU mode! Is there anything to force it into DFU mode? I want to jailbreak it, not restore it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Can you please explain how your going about doing the DFU mode?


----------



## Fireblazex3

I tried the redsn0w instructions, holding the power button down 3 seconds, holding power and home 10 seconds, and then holding home 15 seconds. I tried holding both down at the same time as well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

See if this helps: [iPhone] iPhone won't go into dfu mode - MacRumors Forums


----------



## adamsmith0123

You can try this other step to put your phone in DFU mode: Put iPhone in DFU Mode Enter DFU mode on iPad iPod Touch for Jailbreak
The new untethered 6.1 jailbreak, I did it here Untethered Jailbreak for iOS 6.1 on any iPhone, any iPad, any iPod


----------

